# 656 ? Delicate Adjustments - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids! It looks like Webmaster Larry and I fixed the shopping cart in the Dice Mart. So in honor of our achievement I’m geting rid of my dice. DICE SALE! Check out the Dice Mart for cheap dice! DICE SALE! Friday: Arts and Crafts! Look for a special announcement from me! Steve! PS – DICE SALE!! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

